# Here are my little ones



## Debra (Oct 15, 2007)

First all three of them:

(Jesse, Bloke, and Sydney)

Now Individually:

Sydney


Bloke


And Jesse, Sydney and Blokes Son

Here are a couple of short videos showing what Jesse thinks of himself:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwzwEJAV48M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEuEAfKaZPE


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They are very cute babies! Jesse's whistle had my Ziggy going..hehe- he also loves the mirror!

Feel free to post the pics a bit bigger- if they are too big the site will automatically resize them.


Thanks for showing us your babies!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

You have a gorgeous little family  thanks for sharing the pic's we love seeing them.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Jesse is so beautiful!  I love Sydney's pose in that first photo.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, they are all cuties.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

They are all so beautiful! I loved the videos!


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics and videos! Little Man was knocking on my shoulder during the videos!


----------



## Debra (Oct 15, 2007)

I suppose I should have mentioned that my pics are clickable to make them bigger. Sorry about that. 

Thanks for all your sweet comments about my babies. They are extremely special to me. One of the cutest little families that I know. lol


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

This is NOT meant to be insulting in ANY way...

The video of him singing sounds like he is an old wooden rocking chair, VERY cute!


----------



## Debra (Oct 15, 2007)

Babi said:


> This is NOT meant to be insulting in ANY way...
> 
> The video of him singing sounds like he is an old wooden rocking chair, VERY cute!


No, it's not insulting. If you think he sounds like an old wooden rocking chair, you should hear my quaker talk. lol. Now that's more like a rusty gate.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

lmao!! I'd love to hear him!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww they are soo cute. Love their color aswell


----------

